# Horizon Pulsar-- chicken formula



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

So I decided to try Horizon Pulsar (chicken) to see how my dog would react to it. I have tried Horizon Legacy and Horizon Complete with great success. 
Has anyone here had any success with Horizon Pulsar? What is the percentage of meat content? Is pea starch an acceptable ingredient?
I am still curious about a fish formula but I am a bit nervous hwell:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

where's the chicken and fish sourced?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I really like horizon pulsar. It's been awesome for my parents Shih Tzu Maltese mix.

I do not know your other questions but hopefully Daviking sees this, he will know.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Horizon is Canadian based and they source ingredients locally.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

brindle said:


> Is pea starch an acceptable ingredient?


Yes but compared to other more traditional starches from rice, corn, wheat and potato pea starch contains more amylose, which is more resistant to digestion, and less amylopectin which is more easily assimilated and converted to energy.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

DaViking said:


> Yes but compared to other more traditional starches from rice, corn, wheat and potato pea starch contains more amylose, which is more resistant to digestion, and less amylopectin which is more easily assimilated and converted to energy.


Is that a good thing or a bad thing? LOL


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

brindle said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing? LOL


Aha, the million dollar question. Depends on which school you belong to and your dogs needs etc. It will produce more waste and a faster transit time. Resistant starch have some benefits, it have some properties found in both soluble and insoluble fibers. Starch from all sources have a certain percent of resistant starch. The question is if it's worth trading digestible energy for 10% to 20% more resistant starch that is hard to digest. To meet a certain energy goal while maintaining an overall balance you then have to add more of the same or more of other carbs/starches. Using more digestible carbs/starches you can use less. Nothing inherently bad in using pea starch, you just have to see how your dog is doing. Horizon seem to have struck a right balance with Pulsar since so many are happy with the results.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

DaViking said:


> Aha, the million dollar question. Depends on which school you belong to and your dogs needs etc. It will produce more waste and a faster transit time. Resistant starch have some benefits, it have some properties found in both soluble and insoluble fibers. Starch from all sources have a certain percent of resistant starch. The question is if it's worth trading digestible energy for 10% to 20% more resistant starch that is hard to digest. To meet a certain energy goal while maintaining an overall balance you then have to add more of the same or more of other carbs/starches. Using more digestible carbs/starches you can use less. Nothing inherently bad in using pea starch, you just have to see how your dog is doing. Horizon seem to have struck a right balance with Pulsar since so many are happy with the results.


So it is basically a "wait and see" kind of situation? I'll buy a small bag first and see how she does on it. How much time would you recommend I leave her on the food to know whether she is utilizing it properly?
Thanks for your responses by the way.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

If I thought Tess would be ok with it I would have tried her on legacy but since she can be rather sensitive I went with the low glycemic index and one protein source. Is there a reason your going from legacy to pulsar?


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> If I thought Tess would be ok with it I would have tried her on legacy but since she can be rather sensitive I went with the low glycemic index and one protein source. Is there a reason your going from legacy to pulsar?


She isn't currently on Legacy, she is on Healthwise Lamb and Oatmeal (don't worry it's not a recall bag). I just wanted to try Pulsar because I rotate between a variety and I have never tried Pulsar. I think Horizon is a stellar brand and would love to be able to rotate between all of the varieties.


----------

